# - AUSTRIA - A country to discover -



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*St Gilgen:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Opernhaus Graz*











Opernhaus Graz HDR Tribüne by Achim Meurer via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Seeboden, Spittal an der Drau*











HDR Panorama Tangerner Alm Sonnenaufgang by Achim Meurer via flickr​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

:drool:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Salzburg*











Salzburg by Nick Moulds via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Salzburg*











Salzburg by Nick Moulds via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

(no specified location)











...holidays home in paradise... (Austria/Vorarlberg/Montafon) by BRainy Photography via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Silvretta reservoir *











...mountain-lake-reflection... by BRainy Photography via flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Sulzfluh , Tschagguns*











...snow in the summertime... by BRainy Photography via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cavelljoch , Lünersee*











Lünersee in Vorarlberg... by BRainy Photography via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*View from the top of the Schesaplana*











...excellent distant view... by BRainy Photography via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ another











...beautiful sunrise in the mountains... by BRainy Photography via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

(no specified location)











...autumn in Austria... by BRainy Photography via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Vorarlberg*











...the three towers... - 3 Türme im Montafon/Vorarlberg/Österreich... by BRainy Photography via flickr​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Vienna*


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*St. Wolfgang, Upper Austria*

tags: lake











St Wolfgang. by Richard Taylor via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Hallstatt*










4404 by Richard Taylor via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Hallstatt*











4363_L by Richard Taylor via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Steyr, Upper Austria*











Steyr, Austria 2012 by Jan-Willem Reusink via flickr​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

Historic centers are well treated :yes:

:cheers:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*St. Charles's Church, Vienna*



Die Karlskirche in Wien by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Schattenburg, Feldkirch*



Schattenburg in Feldkirch, Austria by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*St. Radegund bei Graz, Styria*



Auf dem Schöckel bei Graz by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Melk Abbey, Melk, Lower Austria*



Happy Sunday ! / Melk Abbey, Austria by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Warth, Voralberg*



Warth, Austria by Lana Galina, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Hallstatt, Upper Austria*



Hallstatt, Austria by akbarber, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Schönbrunn palace, Vienna
*



Schönbrunn palace, Vienna, Austria by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Lech am Arlberg, Vorarlberg*



Austria. Lech am Arlberg. by Lana Galina, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Vomp, Tyrol*




Perfect day for hiking by hjuengst, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Belvedere, Vienna*



Wien / Vienna (Austria): Belvedere by CBrug, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Maria Wörth, Carinthia*



Autumn View From Observation Tower Pyramidenkogel To Lake Woerth by Pyranha Photography | 900k views - THX, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Grünau, Almsee*



Herbst im Toten Gebirge by Fotos4RR, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Vienna Opera House*




Vienna Opera House by James Duckworth, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

:dj::dj::dj:

*
Popfest 2014, Vienna*



Popfest 2014 / Vienna, Austria (2014) by Stephan Rebernik, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Grundlsee, Styria*




Lake Grundlsee Styria Ausseerland Salzkammergut Austria 奥地利 EU Copyright © 2008 Bernhard Egger :: eu-moto images 8083 by :: eu-moto images™ | pure passion..., on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Salzburg - Hohensalzburg Fortress*



Salzburg - Hohensalzburg Fortress by Yen Baet, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Salzburg*



Salzburg Nightlights (explored 28/04/14) by galvanol, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Salzburger Dom, Hohensalzburg, Salzburg*



Salzburger Dom(1) by Thomas Steele, on Flickr



Salzburg Cathedral by Garrett Rock, on Flickr


The Dome ...Mozart was baptized by Alan Dreamworks, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*St. Francis of Assisi Church, Vienna*



Mexico Church (Elisabethkapelle) - Vienna #1 by CONTROTONO, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Skt Wolfgang, Upper Austria*



Wolfgangsee, Austria by Alan Dreamworks, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Hallstatt, Upper Austria*



Hallstatt, Austria by Alan Dreamworks, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Vienna*



_HSC1061 by Alan Dreamworks, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Graz*



07/05/2014. Graz in sunset light. by oltrelautostrada, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Graz*



view to the east by Tommi Bernhardt, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Innofreight by tau280, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Prellenkirchen, Lower Austria*



Like The Wind / Lower Austria, Austria (2013) by Stephan Rebernik, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Liquid Architecture, Vienna*



Liquid Architecture / Vienna, Austria (2013) by Stephan Rebernik, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Vienna International Centre*



Vienna International Centre / Vienna, Austria (2013) by Stephan Rebernik, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Maria Theresien Platz and Kunsthistorische Museum (Museum of Natural History), Vienna*



Maria Theresien Platz / Vienna, Austria (2013) by Stephan Rebernik, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Volksgarten, Vienna*



Volksgarten / Vienna, Austria (2013) by Stephan Rebernik, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Hauptbahnhof Wien (Vienna)*



Hauptbahnhof Wien / Vienna, Austria (2012) by Stephan Rebernik, on Flickr



Hauptbahnhof Wien / Vienna, Austria (2012) by Stephan Rebernik, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Vienna City Hall*



ILCE-7R_DSC0618 by qianp2k, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Belvedere, Vienna*



Belvedere / Vienna, Austria (2012) by Stephan Rebernik, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Sunflower fields in Vienna*



wild nature,Austria Vienna by CarricaFred photographer, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Pitztal*




Pitztal - Panoramic Viewpoint by Massmo Relsig, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Stauseen Kaprun*



Photonightwalk Stauseen Kaprun by brennuskrux, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Zell am See, Salzburg*



zell am see by heavenuphere, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Hinterriss, Tyrol*



age-old maple trees by werner boehm *, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Vorarlberg*



: : : N E W B O R N : : : by gregor H, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ferleiten, Salzburg*



the witches' kitchen on bikers heaven by gregor H, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Grossglockner Hochalpenstrasse, Carinthia*



glacier meltwater reservoir by gregor H, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Hochkrummbach*



in the land of my dream by gregor H, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Laterns-bad, Vorarlberg*



Easter morning spirit by gregor H, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kaunertal, Tyrol*



kaunertal by heavenuphere, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*^^ another photo of Kaunertal, Tyrol*



kaunertal by heavenuphere, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kirchdorf, Upper Austria*



Frühling by Fotos4RR, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Vienna*



Fields of gold by *Vasek*, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Austrian Alps*



alp spirit by gregor H, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Rappenlochschlucht, Vorarlberg*



clear water by gregor H, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Fontanella, Vorarlberg*



double sheltered by gregor H, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Heeresgeschichtliches Museum Wien
Army History Museum in Vienna*



HGM by Marc Haegeman Photography, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Feldkirch, Vorarlberg
*


Over the roofs of Feldkirch - Austria by hollmarran, on Flickr


Feldkirch by Robert Fritz, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Vienna State Opera House*



Vienna state opera by Cwithe, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ let's go inside :runaway:



State Opera House, Vienna 5 by Abhi_arch2001, on Flickr



State Opera House, Vienna 1 by Abhi_arch2001, on Flickr



Opera house, Vienna, Austria by perth45, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Naturhistorisches Museum, Vienn*a




Naturhistorisches Museum, Vienna by Lowlight91, on Flickr


Dome, Naturhistorisches Museum, Vienna by Lowlight91, on Flickr



Naturhistorisches Museum Vienna by konceptsketcher, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Inn Valley, Wiesing, Tyrol*











Inn Valley by François Philipp via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Linz*



Main Square Linz / Austria - Hauptplatz Linz / Österreich by c_pichler, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ehrwald, Tyrol, Austria view from Zugspitze, Bavaria, Germany*



View from Zugspitze to south-east by dieLeuchtturms, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Breitenwang, Tyrol*



Mirrored Alps in Plansee by dieLeuchtturms, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Warth, Vorarlberg*



Warth, Austria by Lana Galina, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*St. Anne's Church, Vienna*



Annakirche by Marc Haegeman Photography, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Austrian National Library*



Baroque library by Marc Haegeman Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cupola of the Peterskirche in Vienna*



Austrian Baroque by Marc Haegeman Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Beethovenplatz, Vienna*



Beethoven by Marc Haegeman Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Stephansdom (St. Stephen Cathedral), Vienna*



Stephansdom by Marc Haegeman Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Hofburg, Vienna*



Christmas in Vienna - Weihnachtsdorf by Marc Haegeman Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Urfahr, Linz, Upper Austria*



Looking Down ... to the City of Linz by Klaus Mayer, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Salzburg*



Salzburg - Hohensalzburg Fortress and Old Town Reflections by Yen Baet, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Schärding am Inn*



Schärding am Inn - Austria by Been Around, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Modern Vienna*



Jane's Walk Vienna 2014 - Wien by Martin Frey, on Flickr



L1004358 by nickdemarco, on Flickr



Torre do Danúbio by Magerson, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Wildensteiner Waterfall, Carinthia region*



The Magic Pot by ferle, on Flickr


​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Gollinger waterfall*



Gollinger Heaven by Patrick Giardina, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Dead Women Waterfall*




Wasserfall zum Toten Weib by anuwintschalek, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Golling Waterfall*




Golling Waterfall by fivik, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Myra Falls, Muggendorf, Lower Austria*



Myrafälle (Myra Falls) by LGBuli, on Flickr



Myrafälle (Myra Falls) by LGBuli, on Flickr

​


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Vorarlberg by Giraldo., on Flickr

Vorarlberg view.

Bregenz & Bodensee. by Giraldo., on Flickr

Bregenz City and the Bodensee.

Heaven train! by Giraldo., on Flickr

Urban Train in voralberg

The way back Home! by Giraldo., on Flickr

Bodensee sunset


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Mittagskogel*



Dreamland by ferle, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The following posts of mine are photos of Graz - 2 photos per post

*Graz*




Graz (Austria) - March 2014 by andreyshagin, on Flickr


Graz (Austria) - March 2014 by andreyshagin, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ more



Graz (Austria) - March 2014 by andreyshagin, on Flickr



Graz (Austria) - March 2014 by andreyshagin, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ more of Graz



Graz (Austria) - March 2014 by andreyshagin, on Flickr



Graz (Austria) - March 2014 by andreyshagin, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*More of Graz - 2 photos per post*




Graz (Austria) - March 2014 by andreyshagin, on Flickr


Graz (Austria) - March 2014 by andreyshagin, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ more



Graz (Austria) - March 2014 by andreyshagin, on Flickr



Graz (Austria) - March 2014 by andreyshagin, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ last load of Graz photos



Graz (Austria) - March 2014 by andreyshagin, on Flickr



DSC_8933 by aleksandrsannikov, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*The following are photos of Linz *




Linz_2014 by aewwm, on Flickr



P1170080_Flickr by Una familia, una autocaravana y el mundo..., on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*New Rathaus of Linz
*


New Rathaus at night, Linz, Austria by Ken Barley, on Flickr



Connecting Cities - Entangled Sparks by Ars Electronica, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The following are photos of Klagenfurt - 2 photos per post


*Klagenfurt*





Woerthersee by KathrinPreiss, on Flickr



Klagenfurt - My beautiful hometown by annia316, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ more



Klagenfurt by sandroo, on Flickr



Klagenfurt city lights at sunset by www.martin-liebermann.de (zeitspuren), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ more



Klagenfurt am Wörthersee by Mein Wörthersee, on Flickr



Klagenfurt-Ostbucht by Mein Wörthersee, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ more



Klagenfurt by ProsperoAlmere, on Flickr



Rathaus in Klagenfurt Town Centre Österreich (Austria) by Euroshots, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Klagenfurt Panorama*




Klagenfurt by zacke82, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Klagenfurt am Worthersee*


Worthersee Tour 2014 by Guido "Weedo" Benedetto, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Villach*




Villach die Draustadt by Region-Villach, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Volkendorf, Villach*




Cityscape of Villach, Austria by eyeCatchLight Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Klagenfurt Neuer Platz*




Klagenfurt nights (Neuer Platz) by jurgen.mick, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Millstatt, Carinthia*



Winter landscape, Millstatt, Austria by eyeCatchLight Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

Beautiful scenery, clean streets, historical centers cared, beautiful architecture. Austria, what else! 

:cheers:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Canola field, Austria*




Tree in a field by regina_austria, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kaunertal, Tyrol*



kaunertal by heavenuphere, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Austrian vineyard*



Fall in the vineyards by M. T. Berger - changed my username "Skyfreezer", on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ratsch an der Weinstraße, Styria, Austria*



Once upon a time in Austria by xeno_sapien, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Wachau*




Wachau by thom.trauner, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Grinzig and Kahlenberg in autumn*



2014-10-19-Kahlenberg-Grinzig-9157 by lebkuchensphoto, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Wörthersee*




Frühling in Pörtschach (c) Wörthersee Tourismus GmbH, Foto Gerdl by Mein Wörthersee, on Flickr



Frühling mit Kindern (c) Wörthersee Tourismus GmbH, Foto Gerdl by Mein Wörthersee, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^


*Wörthersee*



Urlaub am See_2 (c) Wörthersee Tourismus GmbH, Foto Gerdl by Mein Wörthersee, on Flickr


Urlaub am See_1 (c) Wörthersee Tourismus GmbH, Foto Gerdl by Mein Wörthersee, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Wörthersee*



Wörthersee Karibik_2 (c) Wörthersee Tourismus GmbH, Foto Gerdl by Mein Wörthersee, on Flickr



Pyramidenkogel (Flugaufnahmen) by Mein Wörthersee, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Wörthersee*



Rad_1 (c) Wörthersee Tourismus GmbH, Foto Gerdl by Mein Wörthersee, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Schlosshotel Velden, Wörthersee*



Schlosshotel Velden bei Nacht by Mein Wörthersee, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Klagenfurt*




Neuer Platz Klagenfurt by Mein Wörthersee, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Velden*




Velden im Winter by Mein Wörthersee, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Palais Ferstel, Vienna*




Palais Ferstel by kareszzz, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Bad Ischl, Salzkammergut, Upper Austria*




Bad Ischl - Austria by Been Around, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Justizpalast, Vienna*




just architecture by paddy_bb, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*National Historical Museum, Vienna*




NHM Vienna 2014 by _gate_, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Austria 2014 by nnlove, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Austria 2014 by nnlove, on Flickr



Austria 2014 by nnlove, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Opernhaus Graz*











Opernhaus Graz HDR Tribüne by Achim Meurer via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Habernau, Upper Austria*



Blue Light, Almsee/Austria by thom.trauner, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Seeschloss Ort/Gmunden*




Seeschloss Ort/Gmunden, Austria by thom.trauner, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Habernau, Upper Austria*




Blue Light, Almsee/Austria by thom.trauner, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Altausseer See, Styria*




Altausseer See by thom.trauner, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kahlenberg, Vienna*



Kahlenberg Tour by _gate_, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*National Historical Museum, Vienna*




NHM Vienna 2014 by _gate_, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Vienna*



Kahlenberg Tour by _gate_, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Vienna Porcelain Manufactory*




Vienna Porcelain Manufactory Augarten by _gate_, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Vienna city square*




Vienna city square by taylorkite12, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Schloss Belverdere, Vienna*




Oberes Schloss Belverdere by dorena-wm, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Gmunden an der Traun, Upper Austria*




"Gmunden castle on Traunsee" by Karel Hrouzek P H O T O, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Schloßpark Schönbrunn (Schönbrunn Castle Park), Vienna*




Schönbrunn - Vienna - Austria by Been Around, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Austria 2014 by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Allerheiligen, Upper Austria*




Allerheiligen - Upper Austria by Been Around, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Aigen, Styria*




Styria alpine landscape nature Grimming Ennstal 奥地利 Austria EU © Copyright 2008 Bernhard Egger :: eu-moto images 2681 by :: eu-moto images™ | pure passion..., on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Groisbach, Lower Austria*




Aussicht Stromaufwärts Burgruine Aggstein/Wachau by Bequiet Kollektor, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Gosauschmied, Upper Austria*



Gosau Lake by Chiara Salvadori, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Vomp, Tyrol*




Scharnitz -> Pertisau - Der Wanderer by photofalk, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Eben am Achensee, Tyrol*




Feilkopf #2 by photofalk, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Grinzens, Tyrol*




#lovetirol - Salfeinssee by photofalk, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Gschnitz, Tyrol*




#lovetirol - Tyrolian Landscape by photofalk, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Neustift im Stubaital, Tyrol*




#lovetirol - Tyrolian landscape by photofalk, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Walchensee, Tyrol*




#lovetirol - Snow is coming by photofalk, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Breitenbach am Inn, Tyrol*




#lovetirol - Wilder Kaiser by photofalk, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Graz*



view to the east by Tommi Bernhardt, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Canola field, Austria*




Tree in a field by regina_austria, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kaunertal, Tyrol*



kaunertal by heavenuphere, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Austrian vineyard*



Fall in the vineyards by M. T. Berger - changed my username "Skyfreezer", on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ratsch an der Weinstraße, Styria, Austria*



Once upon a time in Austria by xeno_sapien, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*St. Anne's Church, Vienna*



Annakirche by Marc Haegeman Photography, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Schattenburg, Feldkirch*



Schattenburg in Feldkirch, Austria by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Melk Abbey, Melk, Lower Austria*



Happy Sunday ! / Melk Abbey, Austria by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Inn Valley, Wiesing, Tyrol*











Inn Valley by François Philipp via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Wasserfall am Gosausee, Gosauschmied, Upper Austria*











Wasserfall am Gosausee by François Philipp via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Palmenhaus, Vienna
*










Palmenhaus by François Philipp via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Gloriette, Vienna
*










Gloriette by François Philipp via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Schloss Seggau*

tags: castle, schloss



Schloss Seggau in der Südsteiermark in der Nähe von Leibnitz by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*The Pasterze*




> The Pasterze, the longest glacier in Austria, lies within the Hohe Tauern mountain range in Carinthia




A dying glacier by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Höchwirt*



Ghost of bonfire at midsummer by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Myra Falls , Lower Austria*



Myra kosed aprillis by anuwintschalek, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Krimml Waterfalls, Salzburg*




Krimml Waterfalls by Hagens_world, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Hochschwab region, Styria
*



Hochschwab region by Tommi Bernhardt, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Fallbach Falls, Carinthia*




Fallbach Falls / Carinthia by guenterleitenbauer, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Krimml Achental valley, Krimml, Salzburg*



Valley Krimmler Achental by Hagens_world, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Pitztal*




Pitztal - Panoramic Viewpoint by Massmo Relsig, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Austrian National Library, Vienna*




Vienna - Austrian National Library by Hagens_world, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Vienna City Hall*



Vienna City Hall by hansmaulwurf23, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Pinzgau*



Pinzgau by Hagens_world, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Stubaital, Tyrol*




Winter light by Hagens_world, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kitzbühel Alps, Salzburg*




Kitzbühel Alps by Hagens_world, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Bauernhof, Bramberg, Salzburg*




Bio-Bauernhof Entscharrn by Hagens_world, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kitzbüheler Alpen, Neukirchen, Salzburg*




Kitzbüheler Alpen by Hagens_world, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Heiligenblut, Carinthia*



Heiligenblut am Großglockner by Hagens_world, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*High Tauern National Park, Fusch An Der Grossglocknerstrasse, Salzburg*



High Tauern National Park by Hagens_world, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Krimmler Tauernhaus, Krimml, Salzburg*



Krimmler Tauernhaus by Hagens_world, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Wildkogel Alpine Hiking Area, Neukirchen, Salzburg*



Wildkogel Alpine Hiking Area by Hagens_world, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Speicher Durlaßboden, Almdorf Konigsleiten, Salzburg*




Speicher Durlaßboden by Hagens_world, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Zillertal Alps, Almdorf Konigsleiten, Salzburg*



Zillertal Alps by Hagens_world, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Grand Hotel - Zell am See, Salzburg*



Grand Hotel - Zell am See by Hagens_world, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Grossglockner, Carinthia*



Großglockner by Hagens_world, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Grossglockner, Carinthia*



Grossglockner and Heiligenblut by Hagens_world, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*High Tauern National Park, Carinthia*




High Tauern National Park by Hagens_world, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Krimml, Salzburg*




Ready for a walk ... by Hagens_world, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Hochkrummbach*



in the land of my dream by gregor H, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Frastanzer Ried*




this morning by gregor H, on Flickr

​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Leoben, Styria​*


Leoben, Austria by The Broccoli, on Flickr



Hauptplatz, Leoben, Austria by The Broccoli, on Flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tulln an der Donau, Lower Austria*









Market place in Tulln, Austria by Hans Vaupel, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Along Vorarlberg*



mountain high by gregor H, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Grosses Walsertal*



alp spirit by gregor H, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

the following photos show Salzburg


*Salzwelten Salt Mine, Salzburg*



Salzwelten Salt Mine in Salzburg, Austria 奧地利薩爾斯堡鹽礦 75 by Magic Ketchup, on Flickr


Salzwelten Salt Mine in Salzburg, Austria 奧地利薩爾斯堡鹽礦 71 by Magic Ketchup, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ more



Salzwelten Salt Mine in Salzburg, Austria 奧地利薩爾斯堡鹽礦 57 by Magic Ketchup, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Mirabell Garden in Salzburg*




Mirabell Garden in Salzburg, Austria 奧地利薩爾斯堡米拉貝宮花園 7 by Magic Ketchup, on Flickr


Mirabell Garden in Salzburg, Austria 奧地利薩爾斯堡米拉貝宮花園 31 by Magic Ketchup, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Salzburg*



Austria Salzburg Street Scene 奧地利薩爾斯堡街景 54 by Magic Ketchup, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Salzburg Old Town*




Austria Salzburg Old Town 奧地利薩爾斯堡舊城街景 40 by Magic Ketchup, on Flickr


Austria Salzburg Old Town 奧地利薩爾斯堡舊城街景 44 by Magic Ketchup, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Salzburg Old Town*



Austria Salzburg Old Town 奧地利薩爾斯堡舊城街景 50 by Magic Ketchup, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Mozartplatz, Salzburg *





Mozartplatz (Mozart Square) in Salzburg, Austria 奧地利薩爾斯堡莫扎特廣場 27 by Magic Ketchup, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Austria Salzburg Street Scene at Night *




Austria Salzburg Street Scene at Night 奧地利薩爾斯堡入夜街景 17 by Magic Ketchup, on Flickr



Austria Salzburg Street Scene at Night 奧地利薩爾斯堡入夜街景 14 by Magic Ketchup, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Gosau, Gmunden, Upper Austria*





Wolfgangsee by Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch, on Flickr


Gosau_022 by Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Wolfgangsee, Salzburg*




Wolfgangsee by Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Gosausee*




Gosausee by Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch, on Flickr


Gosausee by Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Hallstatt *




Hallstatt World Heritage View Upper Austria EU 哈斯達特 欧洲 Copyright 2013 Bernhard Egger :: eu-moto images 6799 by :: eu-moto images™ | pure passion..., on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Lake Salza, Stausee, Styria*



Lake Salza Stausee Styria Austria Autumn Copyright 2013 Bernhard Egger :: eu-moto images 7040 by :: eu-moto images™ | pure passion..., on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Lake Grundlsee, Styria*



Lake Grundlsee Styria Ausseerland Salzkammergut Austria 奥地利 EU Copyright © 2008 Bernhard Egger :: eu-moto images 8083 by :: eu-moto images™ | pure passion..., on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Lake Oedensee, Bad Mittendorf, Styria
*



Lake Oedensee relaxing cows lakescape nature countryside - The True Life - Ausseer Land Styria Austria Copyright © 2005 by Bernhard Egger :: eu-moto images kai015 by :: eu-moto images™ | pure passion..., on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Schottwien, Lower Austria*



Semmering Bahnwanderweg by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Hohensalzburg Castle, Salzburg*



Hohensalzburg Castle by Tjflex2, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Schönbrunn Palace, Vienna*



Schönbrunn Palace by Tjflex2, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Salzburg*



Salzburg by Nick Moulds, on Flickr



Salzburg by Nick Moulds, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ more



Salzburg by Nick Moulds, on Flickr



Salzburg by Nick Moulds, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Beschling, Vorarlberg*



...good morning Ländle!!! by Raini's Photographie, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Hoch Gerach, Voralberg*



...sunset on the top of the Hoch Gerach (1987m) by Raini's Photographie, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Tschagguns, Vorarlberg*



Im Montafoner Gauertal - Blick auf die drei Türme, die Sulzfluh und die Geißspitze... by Raini's Photographie, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*An Austrian sunrise*



...autumn sunrise... by Raini's Photographie, on Flickr​


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vienna*


















*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vienna*


















*by me. *


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Amelienburg, Vienna:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vienna*


















*by me. *


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

Very good pics :applause:


----------



## danio1986 (Apr 19, 2015)

just amazing ..


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

:yes:


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vienna*


















*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vienna*


















*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vienna*


















*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vienna*


















*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vienna *


















*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vienna*


















*by me. *


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Direction...Vienna...*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vienna*


















*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vienna*


















*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vienna*


















*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vienna*


















*by me. *


----------



## QFX23 (Apr 10, 2015)

Nice photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vienna*


















*by me. *


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vienna*









*by me. *


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*St Gilgen*

019 St Gilgen from cable car by GravesVpelli, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^










​


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Tannheim, Tyrol*


Tannheim by Der__Dan, sur Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Salzburg*



Salzburg by Tim A. Bruening, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Milan, your photos of Austria are awesome!!!!! Saugeil!!!!!


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Tyrol*



sun & snow & ground fog (explored on February 26th, 2015) by :: ed 37 :: 1.3 Million + views :: THANKS , on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Schloss Belvedere, Vienna*



Wien / Vienna (Austria): Belvedere by CBrug, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Strass, Tyrol*



ZB VT a Strass im Zillertal – (reg . Jenbach – Mayrhofen) 02 gennaio 2015 by Frank Andiver, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Wiener Philharmoniker / Philharmonic Threater, Vienna*



Austria, Wien, Wien, Wiener Philharmoniker . Filarmônica de Viena by Aivan Gomes, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Salzburg*



Salzburg, Austria by Christoph Oberschneider, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Belvedere, Vienna*



Austria, Wien, Wien, Belvederegarten . Schloß Belvedere . Palácio Belvedere by Aivan Gomes, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Schloß Schönbrunn (Schoenbrunn Palace), Vienna*




Austria, Wien, Wien, Schloß Schönbrunn . Palácio de Schönbrunn by Aivan Gomes, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ another one



Austria, Wien, Wien, Schloß Schönbrunn . Palácio de Schönbrunn . Gloriette . mirante by Aivan Gomes, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Tyrol*



A Single Line by Christoph Oberschneider, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Salzburg*



Autumn Fog / Herbstnebel by Christoph Oberschneider, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Salzburg
*



Autumn Light flooding Salzburg by Christoph Oberschneider, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Schallerbach, Upper Austria*



yellow and blue by fotohexe2013, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Schönbrunner Schlosspark (Schoenbrun castle park)*




Wien / Schönbrunn: Im Schlosspark by CBrug, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kunsthistorisches Museum, Vienna*




Wien: Kunsthistorisches Museum by CBrug, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Jesuitenkirche, Vienna*




Wien: Jesuitenkirche by CBrug, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Vienna*




Wien / Vienna: DC-Tower by CBrug, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Österreichische Akademie der Wissenschaften (Austrian Academy of Science*




Wien: Österreichische Akademie der Wissenschaften by CBrug, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*St. Peter Church, Vienna*




Vienna / Wien: St. Peter by CBrug, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Vienna University of Economics and Business*



Vienna University of Economics and Business by CBrug, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Peterskirche (St. Peter Church), Vienna*



Vienna / Wien: Peterskirche by CBrug, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Donaucitykirche, Vienna*



Vienna / Wien: Donaucitykirche by CBrug, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Sooss, Lower Austria*



Austria: Wine growing south of Vienna by CBrug, on Flickr​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*GREAT PHOTOS!*​


----------



## Torontonia (Mar 5, 2015)

*Vienna, Austria*

Gothic Details by Mike Bakker, on Flickr

Waiting for the next Tram by Mike Bakker, on Flickr

Quiet Night around the Peterskirche by Mike Bakker, on Flickr


----------



## UHW (Feb 22, 2018)

*Obertilliach, Tyrol, Austria
*


IMG_20180526_143050-2 by orik87, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Graz*

Graz landmark and cityscape evening view from Schlossberg by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Innsbruck panorama*

City of Innsbruck colorful Inn river waterfront panorama by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Achen lake*

Achen lake turquoise water and Alps mountains view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Innsbruck*

City of Innsbruck on Inn river waterfront view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

2 panoramas of the Zillertal valley.


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Austrian Parliament Building in Vienna:*

Vienna: The Athenebrunnen (Athene Fountain) of 1902 by Karl Kundmann is in front of the central portico of the Austrian Parliament by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Back in Zillertal a year later (with indeed a lot less snow at the valley floor) :


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Königsleiten:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Zillertal:


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

I want to show you a nice region of Austria, Pitztal, through a road tourism video. The 4k driving video features the whole Pitztal road (L16), from Imst until the end of it in Mittelberg. Pitztal valley is one of the most spectacular alpine valleys in Austria, with mountains going as high as 3500m on its sides. 
The road climbs about 1000m in 35km, from ca. 750m asl. in Imst to 1760 m asl. at its end. There are some pictuoresque villages on the valley, from which a lot of hikes are starting. From the end of the road one can go by a funicular and cable car to the highest cafe of Austria, at 3440m asl, on a mountain peak offering wonderful views to the glaciers around and to the highest mountain in the state of Tyrol, Wildspitze (3768m). So sit back, relax and enjoy this beautiful mountain drive!


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

The next 4k driving video features the road from Vorderriß (end of the german national road B307) to the mountain pastures of Eng (Engalm). We drive through a wonderful mountain valley (Rißtal) up to the end of the road, going deep into The Karwendel Mountains. The road is a toll road from Hinterriß to Eng. There are just very few inhabitants in the valley, as the road is mostly within The Karwendel Nature Park, a very nice conservation area, one of the less inhabited areas in Central Europe. The road is open just in summer (normally April-October).


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Magnificent Stuibenfall and nearby waterfalls, by myself.
Not the best quality but very recent😊


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

The following 4K road tourism video shows a wonderful mountain drive over 2 passes: Filzensattel (saddle) and Dientner Saddle. We start in the beautiful historical town of Saalfelden and drive until Bischofshofen. There are very nice mountain views on the way, as we travel at the foothills of Hochkönig Mountain (2941m). Enjoy


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

The Glemmtal valley (Upper Saalach river valley) is a very pictuoresque one, as we drive through some nice villages, like Viehhofen, Saalbach und Hinterglemm. The valley is a very big ski area, with some 280km of slopes. However, the summer tourism is not neglected, with a lot of hiking or mountainbiking trails. For example, the area around Lindlingalm is full of summer opportunities, with a big adventure park, nice kids playgrounds, and a nice bridge (called Golden Gate of The Alps) that ends with a 1km long walk over the tree line. 
The 4K road tourism video shows the whole state road L111, driving uphill from B311 (Maishofen) until the end of it in Lindlingalm + a video and a few pics from there. We climb more than 500m in about 25 kms. Enjoy!


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

Let's discover also the beautiful region of Pongau! We start in the nice town of Sankt Johann im Pongau and drive over the Wagrainer Höhe mountain pass in order to reach the Enns Valley and finish the drive in Altenmarkt in Pongau. The area is a very famous ski destination with a big ski area, but offers also a lot of things to do for summer tourists and nature lovers, with a lot of mountain trails waiting to be explored. Enjoy!


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

Today we go into the big mountains. The 4K road tourism video features a wonderful mountain drive over a pretty high mountain pass (Radstädter Tauernpass, 1738m). We start in Radstadt, in The Enns River valley, and drive up to the pass, climbing about 900m on the way. After the pass we descend about 600m towards Mauterndorf. The road has an incredibly good alignment for an european alpine road, with gentle curves that make for a comfortable drive. In the pass area there is the well known wintersport resort of Obertauern, with over 100km of ski slopes. Enjoy!


----------

